# Med Recommendations



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm starting to try different meds, and if you have any that have helped you or you've heard have helped a lot of people pleasssseeeee let me know


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

hjbshdfslkdjnfks said:


> I'm starting to try different meds, and if you have any that have helped you or you've heard have helped a lot of people pleasssseeeee let me know


What meds have you taken before? It is so hard to give med recommendations (even with similar symptoms) because everyone's brain chemistry is so different. Personally, I've taken prozac, pristiq, and celexa at different points. Celexa is the only that didn't make me feel severely numb. However, Celexa did mess up my serotonin once (in the five years I've been taking it) and gave me serotonin syndrome (it's rare, but my chemistry must be sensitive to it)... and it made my DP much worse and gave me new DP symptoms. I'm still on Celexa because it helps me most overall and is absolutely necessary given other anxiety conditions I have (it makes me functional! yay! haha). Hopefully other people will be able to tell you about their experiences, though. And, obviously, talk extensively with a psychiatrist. A therapist who works with DP may also be able to tell you what they have heard from other patients and you could then take it to a psychiatrist. I've heard mood stabilizers may help? I'm not on those, though.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, you'll find little to no one who hve had meds help their dp directly. What are your other symptoms? Anxity? Depression? Thoughts? Trauma? Meds can help other things but not so much the dp itself. Although there is a small handful of drugs they have done *very* repeat very small studies on for dp. You can google scholar for them


----------



## thepreem (Sep 9, 2012)

hjbshdfslkdjnfks said:


> I'm starting to try different meds, and if you have any that have helped you or you've heard have helped a lot of people pleasssseeeee let me know


Zoloft helped me when I was deeply depressed, but made the DR worse


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Klonopin is probably the most helpful for many with DPD. Other anti seizure meds also seem to have some benefits...Neurontin, Lamictal, Trileptal. DPD is closely associated with long term anxiety, so these meds make sense. Anti-psychotics make no sense and I would steer clear of those. SSRIs and other ADs...You can try but don't expect much unless you are depressed or OCD. I tried a few ADs and they sucked. Klonopin makes me feel normal, which I never thought was possible again. I also take Trileptal. Small doses of both.


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stay the hell away from Haldol


----------



## QueenZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know any less irritating medication for insomnia or any other treatments for it. I do take medicine but it is just another temporary solution.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I take quetiapine (seroquel) at night to get me to sleep it is an anti psychotic, but is also used for its sedative purposes. I take 150mgs and I get a good 8 hours sleep with it. I would be lost without it. They tried me with zopiclone which is a sleeping tablet, made me feel awful and gave me nightmares, so stay away from that one. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

amisulpride

give it a try


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

amisulpride not heard of that one? Is that a sleeping tablet or anti depressant?


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey mipmunk it's an anti-psychotic/anti depressant... its for special circumstances and is rated allot higher than zoloft or any other med for dp.. We can only get it in england.. ask your doctor about it


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok Bjorn will do. (I wish some of these spam users like the one above would get banned), I am getting fed up of reading spam responses on here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Morgan, you have to tell us what meds you are trying. What meds you are on. You have to tell us if have had any diagnosis in the past. Tell us your symptoms, now. 
At that point, we can look at your options.


----------



## Rawry (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm loving my combo atm. Currently taking 100mg clomipramine, 300mg wellbutrin, 100mg lamictal, and 30mg remeron at night. I started the wellbutrin fairly recently and also upped the clomipramine recently. Every day is getting better. When I hoped the wellbutrin I had a handful of days of stressful intrusive thoughts, songs stuck in my head for hours, excessive rumination, and shakiness/general stimulant-esque uncomfortableness.

However, since the addition of remeron and increase in clomipramine, things are evening out and my mind is clearer each day. Also klonopin (.5-1.75mg... Sometimes 2mg) or phenibut (1g-1.5g) completely eliminates all issues listed above, and it's as if I never had dp/dr, or any mental illness for that matter. Also remeron completely fixed my insomnia and I'm dreaming every night so I should be getting lots of REM sleep.


----------



## Rawry (Jan 7, 2013)

Also klonopin/phenibut have only been a "cure" when taken with my current med cocktail to clarify.


----------

